# Ohio Bee Box Company - Free Shipping!



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

Wow! The Ohio Bee Box Company is offering free shipping on orders over $100.
From what I've heard about it, it sounds great.
And the prices look amazing! 
http://theohiobeeboxcompany.com/


----------



## DaisyNJ (Aug 3, 2015)

Sorry if this is silly question. I am thinking of getting a two deeps, two supers complete hive. 
How is their wood (type and quality) and build compared to MannLake ?


----------



## Outdoor N8 (Aug 7, 2015)

Nah, shipping is built in to the current pricing.


----------



## ethanhogan (Jun 1, 2016)

Shipping or not. Price is still cheaper then any where and the wood is good quality. I would compare it to the commercial or budget style of Mann lake. I have been very please with I bought.


----------



## DaisyNJ (Aug 3, 2015)

Outdoor N8 said:


> Nah, shipping is built in to the current pricing.


How come ? Are there other places or times I can get a cheaper one ? 

I am shopping for my first lang hive and cheapest I can find is about $200 unassembled including shipping. 
And these guys have it for $230, assembled, wax dipped and delivered. And a local guy has a mannlake one for $220 undipped, assembled. Hence my question on quality comparison.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Their unassembled prices have jumped $3 or $4 each. But their commercial grades are now priced the same as Mann Lake budget deeps for quantities in the 10s. So 20 from ML $279 or 20 from OBB $280. 
I cannot recall exactly what they were listed at when I priced them a few months back. But it came out really close to ML budget pricing. I want to say they were $9.50/ea and then after shipping it was like $60 shipping for 20 boxes. OBB might be much better quality. I'll probably buy some from them at some point in the near-future. I like ML boxes, but their nucs are just too dang wide. It's just short of 6-frame size it seems like (so you can fit their feeder + 4 frames in it). It's not a big deal until they hit a good flow and then it's kind of a mess.





Outdoor N8 said:


> Nah, shipping is built in to the current pricing.


Of course it is... there's also profit built into the current pricing. *gasp* *shock*


----------



## NAC89 (Jun 1, 2016)

I just got my first order from them about two weeks ago, luckily I live close enough to them to pick my orders up. There quality was as good or better then the stuff I've gotten from Kelley's in the past. I got a two deep hive kit and two mediums with frames all completely assembled cheaper than I could get an unassembled equivalent anywhere else.


----------



## ethanhogan (Jun 1, 2016)

^^^ jealous! If it wasn't for shipping I would buy everything there!!!


----------



## lostboy (Feb 20, 2016)

I screwed up and ordered 6, 10 frame boxes when I wanted 8 frame, contacted Justin when I realized my error and he shipped out the 8 frame ends to correct my issue and extra box sides incase I needed them, no charge. That's customer service, I'm a newbee with just a few hives, but he's got my business as long as I'm into bees. Plus the quality was pretty good as good as my first lang built by the Amish in Penn, supposedly.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I bought ten deeps from OBB. I was looking to save a little time. If you are looking to save some money, go for it. If you are looking to save some time, save your money.
I had to rasp the joints to get a good fit. This was a while back before the free shipping and price change















Alex


----------



## ethanhogan (Jun 1, 2016)

Use a little manliness and slam it together ha jk. I prefer it TIGHT myself. Just sayin


----------



## lostboy (Feb 20, 2016)

I just put 6 of their boxes together this afternoon, tight , but a little tapping with a rubber mallet, no problem, but what do I know.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I've got hammers. Big hammers, little hammers, steel hammers, rubber mallets. If the joints are not cut precisely, it doesn't matter how big your hammer is. This I know.  That is why I used a rasp.

I'm glad it went well for you. Maybe this was a one time deficiency. I am only reporting what I received. It's not that big of a deal.
Is this how yours looked?






I'm not dissing OBB, maybe this is the way it is everywhere. I generally make my own, but I thought I would try to see if a bought box would be an improvement in quality & time.


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

I got 3 double deep, assembled, wax dipped hives about a month ago from them. Very happy. Here are some pics. Everything except white super is from OBB. Like others said, good to do business with.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

jwcarlson said:


> I like ML boxes, but their nucs are just too dang wide.


Yes, yes they are. I have 25 of them and will be using follower boards next year, or shaving frames down to get 6 in there.



jwcarlson said:


> there's also profit built into the current pricing. *gasp* *shock*


Yeah, that tends to help people stay in business but nobody seems to ever wants to pay it. LOL


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

A month or so ago, somebody on this website posted about using OBB's nucs. I would still love to hear a report about them and find out the dimensions of them.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

looking their cheapest is 13 or so for deeps when buying 60. I got 30 ml delivered for 8 a piece. just sayin. only had 2 or 3 that had a crack or defect. still usable imo for bees


----------



## ethanhogan (Jun 1, 2016)

Brad bee that was me! I love them. A little big but I like them. Everything fit together well and looked good too. I would write a review and post pictures but it's hard on here haha... I posted my email above if any one wants pics or to chat about the boxes I'm happy to email whatever you want


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

kaizen said:


> looking their cheapest is 13 or so for deeps when buying 60. I got 30 ml delivered for 8 a piece. just sayin. only had 2 or 3 that had a crack or defect. still usable imo for bees


Now compare the prices of the tops and bottoms.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

m0dem said:


> Now compare the prices of the tops and bottoms.


I build my own so not a concern. It's worth it on nonbox things. But on deeps I can't even buy the wood for the price of a box jointed and hand holed box from either of them. Not to mention the labor and electricity. I'm sure obb are really nice people


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

kaizen said:


> I build my own so not a concern. It's worth it on nonbox things. But on deeps I can't even buy the wood for the price of a box jointed and hand holed box from either of them. Not to mention the labor and electricity. I'm sure obb are really nice people


What type of wood do use for your top and bottoms? Plywood?
I haven't actually bought from OBB. I've only ever bought from ML.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

m0dem said:


> What type of wood do use for your top and bottoms? Plywood?
> I haven't actually bought from OBB. I've only ever bought from ML.


I'm not kaizen, but I do the same thing. I make everything except frames and deeps. I use Advantech for tops and bottoms. I make telescoping tops and standard bottom boards. I wrap each one in pine or cedar then paint. I get Advantech from Lowes.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

I have used both plywood and this year advantech. On some hives I have just had a piece of advantech as a top cover to see how it behaves. Still flat no bow after 5 months. I'm sure with paint either will do fine. Not making screened bottoms anymore as I find it more problems. Also hard to do oav and get it to seal. Only thing I really suck at is bending metal to the top. Maybe after another 20 I will get the hang of it


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

m0dem said:


> What type of wood do use for your top and bottoms? Plywood?
> I haven't actually bought from OBB. I've only ever bought from ML.


It's good obb is trying the free shipping. I have read stellar reviews of them and their products. It's always good to have many companies competing. I would guess ml loses money on boxes but makes it up on just about everything else


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Kaizen, I haven't put any metal on my Advantech tops. They are holding up fine with a couple coats of paint.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

Brad Bee said:


> Kaizen, I haven't put any metal on my Advantech tops. They are holding up fine with a couple coats of paint.


thanks. I saw it had a 6 months gaurentee. I just picture at 361st day it falls apart like a wet paper towel lol. Up here I like to put metal on all my covers before winter. helps heat up and clear the snow and ice.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

10-4. We don't get much snow. I did leave one unpainted just to test it out. I've had them in use for about 15-16 months. No deterioration


----------



## Blueflint (Apr 19, 2016)

I purchased a couple medium supers and some NUCS. All are the best quality I have gotten from anyone. Good quality wood and nearly half the price of most other suppliers. Justin can be difficult to get a hold of at times as he is busy. I got un-assembled boxes and they went together just fine, snug and square. Here are some photos of the ones I got. Two photos are ones I assembled but not painted yet. The measurements is of a NUC I assembled and painted from Ohio Bee Box Co.
-Tony






































Brad Bee said:


> A month or so ago, somebody on this website posted about using OBB's nucs. I would still love to hear a report about them and find out the dimensions of them.


----------



## Blueflint (Apr 19, 2016)

Outdoor N8 said:


> Nah, shipping is built in to the current pricing.


Very true, the 10 frame mediums with frames I got a month ago were $29.50 each, now they are $48. 

-Tony


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the measurements Blueflint. Looks like OBB's nucs are a little over 1/4" more narrow than ML's nucs. Likely still too wide but better.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Brad Bee said:


> Thanks for the measurements Blueflint. Looks like OBB's nucs are a little over 1/4" more narrow than ML's nucs. Likely still too wide but better.


But now won't stack up well with the ML nucs. Those wide nucs are great until you've got bees in them for awhile. Then you've got a frame or two build out so fat you have to trim it down to make it fit normally.... pain.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Instead of building fat comb mine built burr comb on the walls. I don't worry about one box being a little wider than the one above or below. I've already got some nucs that are a half inch more narrow than the ML nucs. They propolis any gaps. No water ever gets in.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Brad Bee said:


> Instead of building fat comb mine built burr comb on the walls. I don't worry about one box being a little wider than the one above or below. I've already got some nucs that are a half inch more narrow than the ML nucs. They propolis any gaps. No water ever gets in.


I'd prefer burr to fat.  I just don't like ledges for water/snow/ice to sit on. And I'm planning to not wrap this year, so they'll be exposed. Maybe it's a bigger deal than I'm making it? I just don't want my boxes going to hell every few years.

I don't have enough of the ML nucs to be married to them. But I should probably pick a direction and go that way. Of course with the price of boxes it's making more sense for my nucs to be 10-frame deeps...


----------



## cavscout (Apr 21, 2015)

How do their frames compare to Mann Lakes? I use wedge tops and Mann Lakes have the pull apart push in place wedges. I prefer the built in wedges.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

JWC, what is this snow and ice you refer to? :scratch:

:lookout:


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

North Alabama had a blizzard between March 12th and 15th 1993. I had snowdrifts 10 feet deep and a full foot of snow on areas that didn't drift. I guess Brad Bee is just a tad young to remember back that far. He might still be wet behind the ears too.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Fusion_power said:


> North Alabama had a blizzard between March 12th and 15th 1993. I had snowdrifts 10 feet deep and a full foot of snow on areas that didn't drift. I guess Brad Bee is just a tad young to remember back that far. He might still be wet behind the ears too.


You must have had sweat in your eyes the day we met. LOL I was a senior at AU when the blizzard hit. We got 18" of snow here. I can't be wet behind the ears, it hasn't rained over here in, well I forget the last time. It sure looked promising on radar today, but nada.

With the OBB nuc being 1/4" more narrow than the ML nuc, it only gives a 1/8" ledge on each side.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Brad Bee said:


> With the OBB nuc being 1/4" more narrow than the ML nuc, it only gives a 1/8" ledge on each side.


Easyyyy there, fella. Get back off the ledge.

Wild you guys got that much snow down there in March. 

Either way... I'm not worried about a single snow storm or a single rain. I'm worried about 60+ days of possible cold/snow and freeze/thaw.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

If we had 60 days of snow it would probably destroy the economy in Alabama. We freak out when we get 1" on the road. People down here drive stupid on good days. Every road is curvy and hilly. We drive 70 mph wherever we go, around curves and over hills. There's a reason NASCAR started in the south.  Disclaimer: I am not a NASCAR fan. I have much better things to do than watch cars drive in circles.

I think I have successfully derailed this thread. My apologies.


----------



## ethanhogan (Jun 1, 2016)

Well since we are on the topic. I'll be running some full hives that are 50 yr old deeps, some full ML hives that are not painted and 10 OBB nucs. I am in Green Bay right off the bay it snows from sept - April. So I'll let everyone know how it all holds up. The Mann lake seem to warp a little during up and down weather so far with no paint


----------



## ethanhogan (Jun 1, 2016)

Holy man. I just looked at OBB prices to look at prices and get ready for some winter orders. PRICES WENT UP $5. An unassembled deep was $9 now they are $14. I don't care how free shipping is I'm not paying an extra $5 a box. Dang. All the good prices never last long. Well, back to ML


----------



## ethanhogan (Jun 1, 2016)

And a deep nuc box use to be $8-9 bucks I think now they are $12.50. Disappointed


----------



## DaisyNJ (Aug 3, 2015)

I am waiting for sale prices too.


----------



## ethanhogan (Jun 1, 2016)

It's a bummer because even with shipping charges their prices were so good I still saved a ton. Now I'm loosing money with free shipping. I like their products too and it was usually at my house in 2 days.


----------



## ethanhogan (Jun 1, 2016)

Talked to Justin at OBB the $5 increase is permanent. Looks like he has no edge on the competition imho anymore. He is exactly the same price as Mann lake budget boxes. And will not be able to compete with their Black Friday deals. Just an opinion but kinda stinks.


----------



## NAC89 (Jun 1, 2016)

ethanhogan said:


> Talked to Justin at OBB the $5 increase is permanent. Looks like he has no edge on the competition imho anymore. He is exactly the same price as Mann lake budget boxes. And will not be able to compete with their Black Friday deals. Just an opinion but kinda stinks.


That does stink! I was happy I found a good priced wooden ware supplier and one that was pretty close to home at that... Looks like I may be looking at making my own stuff over the winter now (minus frames) . Time to sharpen up the wood working skills again.


----------



## ethanhogan (Jun 1, 2016)

Well for his old prices, by the time I bought pine and put in the time to build stuff I could get it from him in 2 days and cheaper. Really liked it. Now back to square one. More work hahaha


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Latest from the shop - waiting for handles - then into the wax dipping vat


----------



## ethanhogan (Jun 1, 2016)

Sak you selling or keeping them fo yo self? Haha


----------



## ethanhogan (Jun 1, 2016)

I regret everyday I didn't buy boxes this summer when man lake ran the deal for 36 or more boxes for $6.95 or $7,95 I think!


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

will be selling some in the spring after I get my stock up - Boxes, tops, & bottoms


----------



## DaisyNJ (Aug 3, 2015)

ethanhogan said:


> Talked to Justin at OBB the $5 increase is permanent. Looks like he has no edge on the competition imho anymore. He is exactly the same price as Mann lake budget boxes. And will not be able to compete with their Black Friday deals. Just an opinion but kinda stinks.


A dead business is no good business. Hope he keeps prices competitive and then its up to market to decide on what happens next.


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

It just goes to show everyone, that if you sell too cheap, and have to raise your price, they will complain and cry. But if you sell high from the get go, nobody hears a peep.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Unassembled 9 5/8 Deep Hive Body 
SQ9028657 


10 

$9.00 

$90.00 





Item Subtotal 
Shipping & Handling 
Tax 
TOTAL 


$90.00 
$41.70 
$0.00 
$131.70 As you can see the true cost of the boxes to my area was $13.17 each before free shipping came into play. Now the cost for me would be 14.00 for an increase of $.83. People who live further away may actually save a little with the free shipping.

Alex


----------



## ethanhogan (Jun 1, 2016)

10 nuc boxes, 10 mig tops, 10 solid bb
Old OBB price : $ $234 that's with shipping

New OBB price $290 for exact same thing. But wahoo free shipping. 

10 nuc kits Mann lake : $325 free shipping 

That is $91 in my book that's a lot of money between old OBB price and ML. Also, $54 difference between old and new price


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

rookie2531 said:


> It just goes to show everyone, that if you sell too cheap, and have to raise your price, they will complain and cry. But if you sell high from the get go, nobody hears a peep.


I own a business and you are EXACTLY right.


----------



## DaisyNJ (Aug 3, 2015)

BTW, I placed order with Justin after the price change. He took time to walk me through options on phone. For me, the chosen options worked out cheaper than westernbee. Package shipped today and cant wait to see quality. Good guy.


----------



## Schultz (Mar 9, 2015)

Does someone know the outside width of their 8 frame boxes? Thanks


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

14 inches


----------



## Schultz (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you.


----------

